# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation de ma famille 4 pattes !

## Blue Boy

bonjour  à tous !

je me présente , sous le nom de mon chien colley Blue Boy , décédé en janvier 2017.

Je suis une addict des colleys !
j'en ai depuis toute petite .
A présent , j'ai une Sable : Bohemian  de dix ans .La belle !
 Mon bébé Night de 7 mois , tricolore .la grosse ! 
Un petit caniche champagne de 21 mois : Loup.Le démon !

3 chatons entre 16 mois et 2 ans !
Moon , chatte x Ragdoll bicolore bleue , beauté sauvage et affectueuse.
Merlin : sacré de Birmanie lilac Taby , gentil et calme ,et exclusif avec maman . 
Ice : Bengal spoted lynx , pas encore à la maison.

Voila ;& moi qui gère tout le monde .

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue

----------

